# Was macht Ihr mit Euren "Emblemen der Ehre"?



## Elenenedh (7. April 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.

Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).
*
Das Thema der Woche:*
Was macht Ihr mit Euren "Emblemen der Ehre"? Hortet Ihr sie, bis es neue Belohnungen gibt oder gebt Ihr sie jetzt schon aus?


Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Ceilyn (7. April 2009)

irgendwie ne dumme umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furzsack21 (7. April 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> irgendwie ne dumme umfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




find ich net, hab mir selber schon gedanken gemacht, wie das so wird...  ich horte aber net^^


----------



## Hangatyr (7. April 2009)

T-Sets für Marken ist albern


----------



## Trainow (7. April 2009)

Die Frage ist mal sowas von schwachsinnig sry^^, aber mit Patch 3.1 kommt erstmal viel besseres Zeug für Marken heraus, und da man des Equip in den ganzen nicht gerade anspruchsvollen raids eh hinterher geschmissen bekommt, sehe ich keinen grund warum man sich das low zeug für marken holen sollte.
Ovwohl für Emblem der Ehre ganz nette Sachen dabei sind, vorallem PvP equip, aber da mit Patch eh besseres Zeug komtm isses egal.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Ich besitze kaum Embleme der Ehre, da ich nur in 10-Mann-Gruppen unterwegs bin. Deshalb hoffe ich auch auf neue Belohnungen für diese Marken und einer Möglichkeit dafür zwei Tier-8-Setteile einzutauschen.


----------



## Maine- (7. April 2009)

" Ich fände es echt unfair, wenn bereits am Veröffentlichungstag des Updates alle Spieler mit zwei Tier-8-Teilen herumlaufen und hoffe, dass die Entwickler bei ihrer Entscheidung bleiben. "

bitte bitte nicht schonwieder casual content >.<


zum thema ! also ich kaufe mir derzeit für embleme der ehre armschienen und verkauf sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehn gut weg


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

*abwarten und tee trinken*


----------



## HuntertheBest (7. April 2009)

ich hab fürs letze gestimmt. habe schon für alle skilllung alles gekauft was ich brauche und hab trotzdem schon iweder ein überschuss das ich locker nochmal für eine skillung mit zudecken könnte. naja wie so schön formuliert wueder:
Warum soll ich mir jetzt um etwas Gedanken machen, was bisher nur auf dem Testserver stattfindet? Das ist doch eh noch nicht final.

mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen
Lg

Edit: unfair fände ich es natürlich auch, wenn man sich Tier-8 teile für Marken kaufen könnte, damit würde Uldaur ein großen Schritt in richtgung casual machen. wo ich ich strickt dagegen bin da naxx echt zum einpenn ist.....


----------



## Zospie (7. April 2009)

Naja ist doch eigentlich egal wie man es macht.
Man kann abwarten und gucken ob was neues kommt, auch wenn man noch sachen brauch die es jetzt schon gibt.
Und wenn man dann sieht, "Aha es gibt neue Sachen, hol ich sie mir doch", und falls es keine gibt, holt man sich einfach die anderen sachen die man noch braucht.


----------



## DonVerse (7. April 2009)

t-sets fuer marken ist doch albern >.>
das faende ich wirklich seeeeehr schwachsinnig


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

Ich weiss nicht wohin mit den Dingern. Habe schon angefangen Account gebundene Gegenstände für meinen Twink zu Kaufen.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (7. April 2009)

Armschienen verkaufen (60 Embleme) für etwa 2k ...


----------



## PARAS.ID (7. April 2009)

Letzteres Angekreuzt,vorallem da Wünschen und Hoffen für mich eh egal sind. Ich sammel nun die Embleme der Ehre aus den gründen,da ich soweiso in Naxx25 meine Sachen für DKP bekomm und für den Eventuellen Fall von tier8 per Ehre-Embleme mich schon reizt.
Falls nicht ,kann ich immernoch meine gegenstände umtauschen,muss ja kein T8 sein und falls ich garnichts umtausch, kann ich sie noch zum PvP Equip umwandeln.

Somit ist mir jegliche Entwicklung recht.


----------



## Thrainan (7. April 2009)

Ich habe mir schon jetzt für Emblehme der Ehre Armschienen für meine Twinks gekauft, schlieslich sind die nicht gebunden. Selbst wenn neue items dafür kommen werde ich sie nicht für meinen main brauchen können. Zum einen würden die vom itemlevel her nicht ja nicht wesentlich höher liegen als aktuelles zeig (für besseres gibts ja neue marken) und zweitens waren bis auf ein zwei teile 8T7,5 mal ausen vor) die Sachen eh nicht zu gebrauchen. Man merkt richtig das mehere Klassen ein und denselben Umhang, Ring, Schmuck ect. tragen soll. Aber sinvoll ist das trotz des gleichmacherpatches 3.0 immernoch nicht.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (7. April 2009)

Tja, ich finds etwas Problematisch, da man halt demnächst die Embleme des Heldentums gar nicht mehr brauchen wird, und wenn für die Ehre Dinger auch nix neues kommt, kann ich persönlich mein Raidleben an den Nagel hängen, da Ulduar bei meinem EQ einfach net geht. Als in BC die Sunwell Items kamen, fand ich das viel besser, weil man dann mit den Sachen aus den Heros, Kara, SSC usw. was anfangen konnte, vor allem da ich damals halt nur Heros und Kara gemacht habe. Dann hatte man n bisschen EQ um auch mal in ner SSC random mitzukommen, was jetzt bei WotLK fehlt bzw. fehlen wird.

Ich spare daher meine Embleme der Ehre, hab davon eh nicht soviele und hoffe dass vllt. zum Ende von Patch 3.1 was neues Kommt, oder das zum Release von 3.1 doch noch einige bessere Sachen dazu kommen. Diese sollten nicht T8 Niveau haben, sondern eher n bisschen besser als das was man aus Naxx 10er kriegt, z.B. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39415 und dann halt n bisschen besser, aber eben nicht so Stark das es T8 Niveau oder auch T8 selber ist.


----------



## OilElephant (7. April 2009)

Ich besitze 2 Embleme der Ehre, da ich 1 Mal bei Archavon Random-Raid unterwegs war. Deshalb hoffe ich auch auf neue Belohnungen für diese Marken und einer Möglichkeit dafür zwei Tier-8-Setteile einzutauschen.


----------



## 3r1k (7. April 2009)

ich kauf mir mein 2nd equip für die marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe aber trotzdem noch viele über


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (7. April 2009)

hm also ich weis grad net wo hin mit den ganzen Emblemen, 
von daher hoffe ich schon das es neue teile gäben wird;


----------



## EisblockError (7. April 2009)

Da fehlt leider als Möglichkeit:

Ich kaufe mir die BoE Armschienen und verkaufe sie dann für Gold.

naja ich hab mal das mit dem "Ich schwimme in Emblemen" angekreuzt.


----------



## M4tt (7. April 2009)

Mir ist das ganze Thema ziemlich egal, da ich in Emblemen der Ehre schwimme und jetzt schon nicht mehr weiß, wohin damit. Die neuen Tier8-Setteile verdiene ich mir durch das Erlegen der Bosse.

Genau das.


----------



## woolfrace (7. April 2009)

Jetzt mal ehrlich!

Wem hängen die Instanzen nicht schon beim Hals heraus?
Man braucht sich nur in Dalaran umsehen, da stehen hunderte Spieler herum und wissen nichts anzufangen!
Ich hab 480 Embleme des Heldentums und 290 Embleme der Ehre. Von den alten gar nicht zu sprechen. Und wozu? Für nichts!

Ach ja man kann ja noch auf die Jagd nach Erfolgen gehen! Blizz hat ja richtig gute und sinnvolle Aufgaben für uns implementiert. 

Es ist eigentlich völlig egal was man mit den Marken macht! Jeder entscheidet selbst!

Ich warte bis die alten Marken verfaulen! Vielleicht gibt’s ja dann auch mal einen Erfolg dafür „Verfaulte Marken“ und dafür gibt’s wieder was Sinnvolles wie z.B. ein verfaultes Ei aus dem nach 200 Jahren ein Drache schlüpft.

Mann oh Mann mich kotzt das Spiel schön langsam an! Wo sind die alten Zeiten aus BC geblieben?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (7. April 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass keine neuen Sachen für die Embleme der Ehre kommen, die auf dem Stand von Ulduar Sachen sind, sonst könnt man ja die ganze Zeit in Naxx etc rumlaufen und Sachen krigen, die Ulduar like sind... Ich fände es gut, wenn es neue Sachen für Embleme der Ehre gäben wird, diese aber eher auf Naxxramas-Stufe sind... Oder Mounts/Haustiere/andere Nebensächlichkeiten für die Marken wären toll.


----------



## Darerus93 (7. April 2009)

Ich besitze auch nicht viele Embleme der Ehre (Glaube hab 12 xD), die will ich aber eigentlich für die Imba Armschienen sammeln. Naja muss mal mehr 25er Raids gehen ^^

Ich hab aber auch irgendwo gelesen das die Entwickler neue Marken für Ulduar rausgeben, um genau das zu vermeiden !


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

*Ich denke mal, dass keine neuen Gegenstände für die Embleme erhältlich sein werden.* 
Da es viel zu viel Zeit gab diese zu erfarmen. Da könnten sich ja manche gleich am ersten Tag 3 T8 Teile kaufen.


----------



## alphanr1 (7. April 2009)

warum nur kleine gilden? als krieger tank kommste auch sehr schwer an die dinger obsi, maly und archavon mehr geht da nicht da mit 29,6k unbuffed zuwenig hp für naxx hero ...

sind halt alle dudu verwöhnt ... finde es ja schon doof das mann embleme der ehre gegen embleme des heldentums tauschen kann andersrum aber nicht möglich ...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (7. April 2009)

Wie es schon gesagt wurde, ich kaufe mir damit die epischen Armischienen und verkaufe sie dann für 1000g im AH.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (7. April 2009)

Macht euch keinen Kopf...ist doch noch alles auf dem PTR und nicht LIVE.


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (7. April 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> bitte bitte nicht schonwieder casual content >.<


Hoffe ich auch nicht,bin aber selber auch sozusagen Casual spieler.


----------



## Gumbie (7. April 2009)

Mit Ulduar werden neue Marken eingeführt  

sollte jetzt auch schon jeder wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (7. April 2009)

Also ich verkaufe 60 Marken für 2k Gold. denke was besseres kann man damit nicht anfangen.


----------



## Tryko (7. April 2009)

Mir ist das ganze Thema ziemlich egal, da ich in Emblemen der Ehre schwimme und jetzt schon nicht mehr weiß, wohin damit. Die neuen Tier8-Setteile verdiene ich mir durch das Erlegen der Bosse.



Scharamo schrieb:


> Also ich verkaufe 60 Marken für 2k Gold. denke was besseres kann man damit nicht anfangen.


Ja, das habe ich auch vor, so wenig Gold wie ich derzeit habe...


----------



## Hadez6666 (7. April 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> T-Sets für Marken ist albern



Finde ich nicht. Und hier spreche ich mich nicht für Casuals aus. Ich finde das für die Raider mit Lootpech sinnvoll, wer kennt es nicht? Man wartet ewig auf einen loot und entweder andere haben mehr DKP oder es Droppt nur wenn man nicht dabei ist. Da ist es sinnvoll T-sets für Marken auszugeben um nicht ganz so hinterher zu hinken und auch mal was zu bekommen. Natürlich müssen hier neue Marken ran sonst laufen 1 Tag nach release schon 90% der Vielraider mit T8 rum und das kann es dann wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Visssion (7. April 2009)

immer dieses nachgeworfene gear ^^


----------



## Skywind (7. April 2009)

woolfrace schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich!
> 
> Wem hängen die Instanzen nicht schon beim Hals heraus?
> Man braucht sich nur in Dalaran umsehen, da stehen hunderte Spieler herum und wissen nichts anzufangen!
> ...



290 Embleme der Ehre? Get a life!


----------



## Yukaa (7. April 2009)

Ich wandle meine Emblem der Ehre einfach in die kleineren (Heldentum ne oder?^^) um und kaufe für alle meine Twinks die Accountgebundenen Items ^^


----------



## Hasal (7. April 2009)

Hab mal das letzte genommen. Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, was momentan auf den Testservern so passiert. Bin zwar momentan noch am Gilde suchen für raiden, aber ansonsten weiß ich, dass zwei Tage nach veröffentlichung wieder alle mit den neuen Epics rumrennen und ich vllt beim nächsten Patch glück hab die ersten Uldua Bosse zu legen. Hab da weder Drang den Content unbedingt zu clearen, als auc unbedingt meine Epic Items auf Höchst-Niveau zu haben. 

MfG


----------



## Argolo (7. April 2009)

Die PTR zeigen noch immer gut die Trends in welche Richtung WoW sind im kommenden Patch entwickelt. Wenn man als Raider oder Händler nicht hoffnungsloss über's Ohr gehauen werden will, sollte man die Entwicklungen mitverfolgen. 

Anonsten: Ich schwimme atm in den Marken, würde aber das Umtauschen nicht ünterstützen. Wenn mit 3.1 schon jeder mit 2 Tierstücken rumläuft, wird der Content wieder zu einem lamen "Wir freuen uns 5 Sekunden drüber"-Content.


----------



## Lassart (7. April 2009)

Ich hau einfach alles für acc gebundene sachen raus


----------



## Edgecution (7. April 2009)

Ich spare die Dinger und hole mir nach dem Patch dafür PvP Gear. So kann ich als WL gut in die neue Saison starten, denn in der momentanen gibts fast keine Teams die einen WL haben/wollen.


----------



## Megamage (7. April 2009)

WIE? Man kann sich immer noch für Embleme der Ehre T8 Kaufen?^^ 

Wenn ja...sollte ich sie doch net so verprassen...


----------



## Suepermann (7. April 2009)

OilElephant schrieb:


> Ich besitze 2 Embleme der Ehre, da ich 1 Mal bei Archavon Random-Raid unterwegs war. Deshalb hoffe ich auch auf neue Belohnungen für diese Marken und einer Möglichkeit dafür zwei Tier-8-Setteile einzutauschen.



made my day ^^


----------



## jay390 (7. April 2009)

Ich besitze kaum Embleme der Ehre, da ich nur in 10-Mann-Gruppen unterwegs bin. Deshalb hoffe ich auch auf neue Belohnungen für diese Marken und einer Möglichkeit dafür zwei Tier-8-Setteile einzutauschen.

Ich bin leider in der Situation, dass ich am Release von Wotlk zuerst meinen Hunter hochgelevelt hab, um dann festzustellen, dass mich der langsam ankotzt ^^ Hab mir dann einen DK hochgelevelt und seit dem hinke ich verdammt nach. Weil damals als ich den auf 80 hatte schon alle mit dem content clear waren und ich als DK sowieso nie eine raidgrp gefunden habe und atm auch nach wie vor nich finde. Ja DKs will keiner in den gilden, usw ^^

Deshalb meine Bilanz: 2 Embleme der Ehre aus 1x Archa hero xDD. Bei Emblemenn des Heldentums schauts schon besser aus.


----------



## battschack (8. April 2009)

@jay390

wie wärs wennst deinen dk als tank spielst? da wenn du auch probleme hast mit grp zu finden dann kA...

ich hatte ca. in 1woche hero equip alles was ich wollte und war schon 25er innis.

Ich habe nix angekreuzt da ich wow nicht mehr spiele.

Im Umfrage fehlt. Mir wayne spiele kein wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (8. April 2009)

Mir fehlt die Auswahlmöglichkeit:

Ich investiere alles in meine twinks bis 3.1 kommt, da der content im moment öde ist. Daher tausche ich die Embleme der Ehre gegen 10er hero marken und kaufe Erbstücke.


----------



## jay390 (8. April 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @jay390
> 
> wie wärs wennst deinen dk als tank spielst? da wenn du auch probleme hast mit grp zu finden dann kA...
> 
> ...



1. Isses nich so leicht an gutes tankequip zu kommen, 
2. Hab ich schon ein paar mal normale Nordend Inis getankt, allerdings gehen mir die ganzen "möchtegern" DDs aufn s... die meinen sie wüssten alles besser und müssen mich unbedingt wegen jedem kleinen Fehler zur Sau machen. Is warscheinlich auch ein grund, da ich vorher noch keinen Tank gespielt hab und deshalb auch noch fast keine Erfahrung hab.

Aber bei uns aufm Server machts keinen Unterschied. DK is DK, egal ob Tank oder DD. Is lustig wenn man sich den /2 mal ein bisschen durchliest. Gilde XYZ sucht noch member aller Klassen für 10er und 25er Raids (KEINE DKs!!). Dann whispert man die Personen an und fragt ob sie denn tank DKs noch bräuchten.

Antwort: NEIN KEINE ART VON DKs.

Is bei uns halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nein is kein mimimi, is so!


----------



## Gwen (8. April 2009)

Embleme horten oder vergeben?
Seltsame Frage - aber nun ja, hier mein Senf:

innerhalb einer woche steht (meistens) an: Naxx 25er (gilde), das Auge 25er (gilde) + 10er (rdm), Archavons Kammer (rdm) 25er + 10er (rdm), ab und an irgendeine Heroinstanz (gilde)
Dank eines in letzter Zeit unverschämt guten lootglücks bin ich nicht auf Marken angewiesen bzw. nicht mehr - und so stapeln sich diese.
Wenn es dafür t8 gibt - freu ich mich und nehme die Möglichkeit wahr - falls nicht und es gibt auch keine vernünftige Einsatzmöglichkeit dafür werden sie das selbe Schicksal erleiden wie die BC-Marken: Man kauft damit Sachen zum leveln oder verkaufen (früher Urnether heute Kugeln o. Armschienen) oder kaufe Erbstücke für Twinks (wobe ich diese Wahl nicht bevorzuge bleiben die ACCOUNTgebundenen Items doch de facto nur auf EINEM Realm bei einer Fraktion - da nicht weiter versendbar in andere Realms oder Fraktion).

Generell aber vor dem Patch: Abwarten, Tee trinken und Manastrudel essen...


----------



## T!tania (8. April 2009)

Also ich werde die Dinger ausgeben, sobald ich genug davon habe. Denn...

...mein Durchschnitts-Itemlevel liegt immer noch bei ca. 200, ich hab also durchaus noch Need auf die 213er Items. Vor allem nen neuen Umhang könnt ich vertragen, mein alter ist aus Turm Normal!

...als ich vor einigen Jahren mit WoW angefangen habe und mir die T3-Sets im Atlas angeschaut hab, dachte ich mir bei Pala und Priest direkt: Muss ich haben! In Schwarz sieht das Palaset aber nicht so besonders toll aus, ich werde mir also auf jeden fall die T7.5 Version holen. Und wenn ich da bei 2 Teilen weniger auf Drop- und Würfelglück hoffen muß trifft sich das gut. Wie gesagt das Set hat Sammlerwert für mich, auch wenn sich das für einige bekloppt anhört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oichebaer (8. April 2009)

Ich finde man sollte es so machen wie zu BC - Zeiten. 
--> Embleme der Eroberung sollte man weglassen und in Ulduar nachwievor Embleme der Ehre droppen lassen ( so wies im Black Temple auch Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit gab ). Des Weiteren sollte man so fortfahren OHNE neu Gegenstände bei den Händlern und mit dem letzten Inhaltspatch nen neuen Händler einführen ( wie auf Quel Danas )...

So kommen die Topgilden trotzdem an ihr Eq (via Drops) und die Casuals können sich langsam an Ulduar herantasten ohne Nachteile gegenüber anderen zu haben, die mehr Embleme der Ehre besitzen.


so far
Azrail

ps: Sorry falls der Vorschlag schon kam, hab mir aber net alle Posts durchgelesen


----------



## Rygel (8. April 2009)

ich habe gestern 50 stk ausgegeben. wozu horten wenn doch neue marken kommen?

das man die embleme der ehre in irgendeiner form gegen T8-items (oder ulduar-marken) eintauschen kann, glaube ich nicht. wäre doch dusslig wenn man schon T8-items einstreichen könnte ohne die instanz je betreten zu haben. und dann noch wo ja alle nach neuen inhalten schreien und dass ulduar ja so unendlich schwer sein soll?! neee! wenn schon neuer inhalt kommt möchte man die spieler doch vermutlich möglichst lang damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Strikêr°us (8. April 2009)

Also ich spiel meele-schami im pve hab mit der Gilde den ganzen Content clear und dadurch ne große Anzahl an Emblemen der Ehre geholt.
Da ich davon ausgehe dass mit dem nächsten Patch keine t8-sets davon gekauft werden können, da es mit ulduar ja neue Marken gibt habe ich mir komplettes pvp-heal set geholt um mir mit dual-specc eine entsprechende Skillung zu machen um auch im pvp wieder aktiv zu werden.


----------



## Anastar (9. April 2009)

Da ich zur Zeit nicht Glück hab beim Looten und meine T7,5 Schultern auch noch nicht mein Eigen sind. Werden die Ehre-Marken dafür ausgegeben. Und wer weiß, wie lange es noch dauert, bis der Patch 3.1.0 rauskommt.
Für den Fall der Fälle geb ich die Marken halt für Schmuck oder ähnliches aus.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (10. April 2009)

Konnt man nicht nur die neuen 25marken gegen t8 eintauschen? Für Ememble der Ehre gibts glaub nur neuen Schmuck und Totems usw


----------

